# Fertile mystery snail eggs?



## Sarah_sully

Okay so my two mystery snails have mated more than once and have previously laid two very small clusters like maybe a bit bigger that a pencil eraser. I left them on the tank assuming that my female must have put them where the conditions were best, but nothing happened and they both were just dry and flaky after a week or two. She’s now laid another much larger cluster and I don’t know if they are fertile and what if anything I should do? I really don’t want them hatching in this tank but I don’t want to hurt them either? Any advice Is very much appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## SoCalBetta

Get a small clear cup that you can have floating in the same tank or taped to the side at water level- use a razor blade to slowly scrap them off the glass ( going upward so that you can have them sitting on the blade when you scrap them off) place them in the clear small cup and leave the cup inside the tank to acclimate the water and wait for the results. poke some holes in the cup to get some current/flow through it and just tape the cup to a side so it wont sink. 

Just a thought


----------



## X skully X

This is the best explanation I could find. I actually got all my mystery snails from Lav she is awesome. The vid is very well done.


----------



## SoCalBetta

Wow!, thanks for that video. Im actually buying some mystery snails today too. Super excited now that i have more info on em well the eggs/babies that is haha.


----------



## X skully X

My pleasure 🤘🏻


----------

